# Tulip Poplars are beginning to bloom in NE Ohio.



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Just noticed it this afternoon.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Lucky you, all those trees that are bigger than my leg, have been logged around here. Thank God for Black Locust


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah we have hundreds. They are the first trees we cull, however in order to thin out the forest canopy for the sugar maples. I have a couple of tulip poplars that are massive. Probably 5 feet across at chest height. Not sure if these forest trees are blooming yet, because they are so tall I cant really see without binoculars. My yard tree is blooming, however.


----------

